# What Kind of Crab Is This?



## onL0oker (Aug 16, 2009)

Take a look at the pictures and let me know. If you can't make out the shell, it looks like a rock with some spikes on it. When we first caught it, it was red color but after several hours, it turned gray. Thanks.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

spider crab i believe.


----------



## onL0oker (Aug 16, 2009)

Is it rare to find a spider crab in the Atlantic Ocean rather than the Pacific? Just curious, as this one was caught in the Atlantic. Also, normally, how long would these crab survive without water? We had caught it and put it in a cooler for nearly 14 hours without ventilation. It's still alive.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i dont really know anything about these crabs myself. ive found shells of them along the beach but thats about it. i know my sisters boyfriend who goes out for weeks in fishing boats has come across them.
a google search brought up many different species so if you want a true ID your going to want a scientific name.
the cooler prob. just slowed its metabolism, or if anything it is already used to the cooler waters. 
welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks like an emerald crab to me.


----------

